# Spring Contest! Win a watercolor painting



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Here are some reference photos!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful work! Here is my submission!


----------



## AEJaro (Apr 2, 2012)

Here is my pretty girl lunging in all her tack. =)


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Subbing so I can add some later


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Great!


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

subbing so I can post some when I get home!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

remember, everyone can post 2


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Please excuse MY hair above. Didn't know I would be entering a contest.


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

The first is my buckskin, Arabella, after a good workout sporting our new saddle pad and my beloved barrel saddle and the second is Cricket and I carrying the American flag in a Christmas parade with breast collar and polo wraps decorated with christmas lights and tinsel as well as mini santa hats in her mane


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

My beautiful girl Baby


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

This is my boy Echo


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

First picture is of Dozer from when our saddle's cinch broke and the second one is of Bart and I all dressed up for a 4H preformance


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

mine


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> First picture is of Dozer from when our saddle's cinch broke and the second one is of Bart and I all dressed up for a 4H preformance


You can't post a picture like that and not share the story!! I've GOT to know how that one ended!! :shock: Lol.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Mason and his favorite kitty









Xairyn in the round pen 








_Posted via Mobile Device_
Both were taken with my phone, I never have my camera on me when I'm working with my horses


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

The first picture is my horse Ravishing Beau. He's a 1998 registered APHA gelding, about 16.1 hands. It's going to be a very tough year for us as we've been fighting with lameness issues in his back right hock. It's really discouraging because I finally finish grad school in a week and now I don't know if he'll even be sound again. :-( I've got a vet appointment in a few weeks and I am keeping my fingers crossed, but not holding my breath.












And this next picture is myself on my mother's horse, Poco Crinkle Feather, a 1997 AQHAH mare. We are also unfortunately battling lameness issues with her (for the past few years with laminitis) which is sad too because she is such a wonderful horse! Anyone can ride her and you can do anything with her. Here I was using her to carry flags for grand entry in a PRCA rodeo as well as present the American flag. She's a wonderful grand entry horse to boot!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is Red 









And Pocket


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

My girl India


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's mine!! I hope you like them... I LOVE your work, by the way!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

POA: Dakota
Paint: Chilly


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Great pics guys! Lots of time left, keep em comin


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Here are my submissions! I didn't know if a rider was ok or not. Let me know and I can always give you a couple pics of her tacked without me!  I love the picture of her head/neck, but it came out not as precise/clear which sucks, lol. Can't wait to see who you pick!!!


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Here are my submissions!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Flirt at his first ever show










And Nippa, before his first ever ride!


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

My Entries: 
Maggie at her first Agricultural Show. Mum's photo of her head.









Barcoo at dressage competition.


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

First one is normal competition attire and second one is normal exercise attire (usually replaced with a snaffle :wink


----------



## PrincessZ (May 4, 2012)

Heres my entry, not the best photo but hey its worth a shot!


----------



## PonyMischief (Mar 1, 2012)

Love the paintings


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey lilruffian! We don't use standard tack, we only use rope, lol, so I hope this picture is a decent submission. This is my 11 year old daughter with our boy. I know it's not a great entry but I thought the angle is cool and my daughter will be pleased that she's up on some website other than facebook LOL. I have this as a 5MB image aswell.
Good luck choosing your finals. Sarah x


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

great pictures everyone! Keep em comin, contest doesnt close until Saturday!


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Okay, finally have pictures to add!! 
Both are of my grullo gelding, Dusty


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Here is my entree!!!!! Not the Greatest but hey!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Here are my two entries:

Aint That Rusty









Triple To A Tia


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome guys!
here's the link to the voting thread! http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/watercolor-photo-contest-top-10-voting-123171/
Thanks to all who participated. Wonderful photos everyone, unfortunately i could only pick ten!

To anyone interested, i offer watercolor paintings on the HF for $40 CAD, shipping costs included!
Best of luck to the finalists!


----------

